

Flappy 2048 AI - elwell
http://mvirkkunen.github.io/Flappy-2048-AI/

======
nicoles
The sheer number of varieties of this game astounds me daily.

This one is pretty fun to watch though. ;)

------
piyush_soni
I knew it was coming.

